# Bloodline



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

The breeder I am gettin my dog from said the Sire is Razoredge/Watch Dog and the dam is Razoredge/York... so is she the puppy i am gettin a pit?


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

SSuperChevy said:


> The breeder I am gettin my dog from said the Sire is Razoredge/Watch Dog and the dam is Razoredge/York... so is she the puppy i am gettin a pit?


Nope its an Ambully, but if your gonna be happy with that dog, even if it's not a pit, then I'm happy for ya! If you really want a pitbull keep looking around. Maybe get a rescue, If it's blue colored rescue it's not gonna be a pitbull prolly, but keep looking around if it's a pit that you want. 
And I wouldnt pay more than $500 on a dog no matter how well the breeder say's it's bred!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

uh.... actaully it IS a pitbull.... its not an American Pitbull Terrier, but it is still a pitbull. those lines are American Bully lines.

here is the def of pitbull:

*"Pit bull--Not capitalized. Also, pitbull, pittbull, and pitt bull. Used to describe Pit Bulls and any other similar, related, or look-a-like breed or mix. Also sometimes used to describe any type of dog used for pit fighting. Although it is technically incorrect to call anything but a purebred APBT a Pit Bull, use of the term "pit bull" to describe a specific group of dogs has become so commonplace in certain circles that I felt the need to include it in the list of definitions. Breeds that are typically referred to as pit bulls (including in breed-specific legislation): American Pit Bull Terriers, American Staffordshire Terriers, Staffordshire Bull Terriers, Bull Terriers and American Bulldogs, also any mix of the above mentioned breeds, or dogs that look similar to the above mentioned breeds."*


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

It would seem to me that you might be getting this breed for the wrong reasons...


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

SutterCane said:


> It would seem to me that you might be getting this breed for the wrong reasons...


why do you *assume* that?


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Just the impression I got from what your asking.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

its an ambully can you call it a pitbull? yes, an apbt? no your dog is gunna be much bigger than an apbt. an apbt is usually between 40-65lbs an ambully is usually 75-100lbs they dont have the same drive as apbt, they usually have much larger chests and heads however this doesent mean there stronger than apbt, actually more often than not a 50lb apbt can pull more weight pound for pound than a 80lb ambully if its just gunna be a family dog socialize him and treat him right and bring him for regular vet check-ups because of all the shitty breeding practices that comes along with these dogs allot of them have temperment and health issues, good luck with your dog btw


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

SutterCane said:


> Just the impression I got from what your asking.


I dont see why


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Go with a rescue, so many need homes!!!!


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

What dogs are from Razoredge, Watchdog, and York


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

these are the present day york dogs
York Kennels Home for American Pit Bull Terriers and American Staffordshire Terriers

i couldnt find much on watchdog and all you need to do is type in razors edge on google and youll find that every bully breeder under the sun breeds the shit out of those dogs


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

jeep lex said:


> these are the present day york dogs
> York Kennels Home for American Pit Bull Terriers and American Staffordshire Terriers
> 
> i couldnt find much on watchdog and all you need to do is type in razors edge on google and *youll find that every bully breeder under the sun breeds the shit out of those dogs*


Is that bad?


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i wouldnt say bad if your getting a dog from a good breeder and you know the parents are healthy good looking dogs then not bad at all, i own an apbt but im a big fan of tall correct well bred bullies no matter what bloodlines they are, it is bad however if your one of those suckers who pays thousands of dollars for the super RARE blue razors edge dogs plus not just with r/e but allot of bullies in general have health issues so that may be a downside


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

SSuperChevy said:


> Is that bad?


Many are bred for looks and money alone, not health, not temperament. I'd be interested to know, if I were buying an American Bully, why the breeder was breeding, whether or not they health test (a lot of American Bullies have health issues due to indiscriminate breeding) and what the temperaments are of the dam and sire.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SSuperChevy said:


> Is that bad?


Yes over breeding is always bad.


----------



## EastTexas (Apr 1, 2009)

No, the puppy your getting would not be considered a Pit, Pit Bull, or a American Pit Bull Terrier. It would be considered a Bully or American Bully. American Bull Terrier's got Pit thrown into there name because that is where they fought, in the pit. Bully breeder's pretty much breed to see who can produce the biggest most unhealthy dog's. They are not bred to perform or work in any kinda way. Therefore, they wouldn't have lasted in the pit.


----------

